# Why I might not go with Asus motherboards again.



## tepabajo (Feb 16, 2006)

I have a K8N-E Deluxe 754 socket mobo and am disappointed for three reasons:
1) They can't offer bios updates where the basics are consistant. For example, some of their bios updates for the same mobo offer 400mhz memory clk speed and some don't, it's a crap shoot. To get the 400 speed you have to go back to 1009 or later. This is unacceptable! 
2) They have trouble with the USB signal and there are several bios updates addressing it. The problem is that it's not fixed yet and I am running revision 1011. So you ask why don't I switch to 1012 beta? See issue #3.
3) They provide little or no information regarding the fixes contained within each bio update, i.e., 1012 beta version.

For these reasons I will probably go with another manufacturer like MSI, Gigabyte, DFI or maybe even ASRock. Has anyone else had a similar experience?

Just my humble opinion. 

Tepabajo


----------



## mmx (Feb 16, 2006)

Well its your choise, i had a problem whit a MSI mobo and from now on MSI is off my shopping list. Now my mobo is Asus A8N-E and the bios is 1010 and works fine...


----------



## gygabite (Feb 16, 2006)

How about using the Gigabyte GA-K8NE?
I have it and I cant complain about it: 3 RAM Slots, passive cooled chipset(keeps cool), Pci-e.
The 3 Rams are all running @ ddr400.(I could clock the ram higher to 220, but i have non-qualitative-ram)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813128308


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Feb 17, 2006)

I've also had bad experiences with MSI boards so they're last on my list too. Been pleased with my ASUS K8N - only problem is that it won't run at 400MHz RAM with more than one stick...


----------



## Aevum (Feb 17, 2006)

and im quite pleased with my neo4 platinium MSI, its an issue of tastes and needs, 

if the makers idea of a bios or a motherboard dosnt fit yours, dont buy


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 18, 2006)

Currently have 2 asus boards running, love them both. They're a PCH-DL and a PC-DL. The only downside is that Asus won't release an official BIOS with Nocona support. Then again they'll kill their NCCH-DL board if they do it so it's understandable.


----------



## SMJ-G (Feb 22, 2006)

Tepabajo if you want the best mobo for your AMD the “LANPARTY UT nF3 250Gb” is the best, there like ASUS were 5 years ago full of innovation and exciting thoughtful mobo design .Yes I have gone OFF ASUS TOO. The reason is that, no matter to what extent of doing/attempting something with there mobos everything went to the point of no return and that is what ever I did nothing worked or the mobo just Shits Its Self and gives me black screens and lockups.......

I am specially talking about the LGA775 P5LD2-Deluxe that I specially build for my personal computer and this was 5 months ago when I first took it out of the box!......I have had this mobo replaced twice and then the third mobo did the same thing........but with all due respect I just got it back from ASUS service and the last BIOS update 0506 has worked wonders for this mobo......but it took close to 6 months to get this setup right.........and its not only me that is/was having this and many other problems, see the P5LD2-Deluxe and all the LGA775/SLI forums......

I have been building computers for 17 years and using ASUS from the slot A days AMD Athlon, but I just for the life of me cant understand why ASUS releases stuff that is not proven before attempting new technologies ......e.g. LGA775 & SLI......so this is what I am talking about and if you want to scratch your head and wonder with the P5N32-SLI Deluxe go ahead be my guest........JUST READ THIS FORUM OF ALL THE PROBLEMS……...

The P5LD2-Deluxe should NEVER have been allowed to be released and put on the retail shelves as should the P5N32-SLI Deluxe.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 22, 2006)

I had a friend that had to RMA an ASUS motherboard three times, he is on his fourth and it still has some problems.  Right now my favorite brand for most motherboards is Abit, most of there boards are extremely feature rich and stable.  Although I do like the DFI Lanparties; never used one personally, but they sound excellent.  Most of the other DFI boards scare me though.  They just seem a little cheap.


----------



## MDK22 (Feb 22, 2006)

Never had a problem with my asus board it really comes down to tons of research and knowing exactly what you want and how much u are willing to spend.

Then the toss up factor lol.

Its the same with maxtor hard drives.

A guy once said, "Computer parts are like a box of chocalotes you never know whatcha gunna get."


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 22, 2006)

Yeah.  There are some really good ASUS boards out there, that are reliable and work well.  Then again there are some ASUS boards that are really feature rich, but aren't vary reliable.  You just have to know what your getting into before you get it.  Just read some reviews, if there are a bunch of people who seem to know what they are talking about, complaining about a specific board, maybe you might want to consider an alternative.


----------



## SMJ-G (Feb 24, 2006)

Well I never had a problem with ASUS too until the LGA775 P5LD2-Deluxe……..have you tried the LGA775 mobos from ASUS? and I am saying this after probably building at least 250 computers with the Slot A, Socket A, 462, 745 & Socket 478, and in the majority of these computers I used ASUS mobos and other components. With there latest LGA775 mobos I have had lots of problems……..don’t ask me why because I have done everything right and followed all installation procedures the way that I have done before…….but I think its got lots to do with there BIOS and PS problems for these mobos that are really feature rich as Thermopylane 480 said and lots of us are still using the PSU’s from previous sockets …….

What I’m trying to say and specially outline to others who are contemplating on buying LGA775’s, SLI’s & CrossFire’s is that they should really way up and definitely not accept as describe by MDK22……."A guy once said, computer parts are like a box of chocolates you never know whatcha gunna get." ……..All these component manufacturers should do there research, testing prior to releasing and advise us consumers of all compatible hardware that should be used with the new sockets, D CPU’s etc., specially now with SLI and CrossFire that requires a totally different outlook and hardware setup to be used. And this applies a specially to ASUS who prides its self of being the BEST and brags about it too? This is not acceptable to the consumers who I think have always been used as there guineapigs on testing the new technologies, it also happened with the early socket 478’s.


----------



## naseltzer (Feb 24, 2006)

i just got my new Asus A8N-E in the mail, all set up now. So far I like it. The only thing, though, i can't seem to adjust the cpu fan speed. Aren't any of the fanspeeds adjustable on this one??


----------



## sefu (Feb 24, 2006)

I had some problems too with mi mobo P5ND2 SLI Deluxe, with the original bios 0802 dont save my overclock setings,  i have update tu 0905 and 0906 bios from another sites than Asus, and then  the real problem start was working lige a pentium II, now i'm with 0905 beta from asus web site, but now this bios is not avalaibele anymore, but this is working fine now, y had a very bad exeprience with MSI P4N Diamond, was dead after 2 days of hard testing, so no more MSI in my pc, before this i had Asus P4P800 E-Deluxe, Asus P4GD1, Abit IS7, and Abit AG8, al work fine, sow for me are only 2 motherboard on the market, Abit and Asus.


----------



## MDK22 (Feb 24, 2006)

Wel my mobo is an ASUS LGA 775 however mine is an older one.

You have to realize that most companies arent going to test their mobos with the s*** out there. They build it, test it with a few things, and it works. Think about how much it would cost to test it with all the stuff out there. Not to mention the speed for releasing new products its just inefficent.

You have to realize that asus isnt just norm mobo they are built for the more high end stuff so they require high end brands cause thats all they test it on. As for PSU i have heard that they are a little picky but u put a good PSU in you wont have a problem.

Its really not all that hard to know what will work in what you just have to do alot of research which is what you shoud do before you start any build.


----------



## ReconCX (Feb 25, 2006)

DFI definately way to go.


----------



## sefu (Feb 25, 2006)

ReconCX said:
			
		

> DFI definately way to go.


Yes for AMD is the best solution if you are a tweker or overclocker  but for regular people DFI is too much so Asus is a god choice then.


----------



## FLY3R (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeah well i own almost every board u can name excepte like some really randome ones like from China or well wtv you get the point.. What i am trying to say is that my DFI LP nf4 Expert board kicks major @SS!!! I also happin to have the P5LD2 board just bought it 5 days ago. So far i have gottin my Free 2.8gHz (520) running 3.6gHz with a Vcore of 1.38 totaly stable on that board. I am also running a X1600pro and 1Gb (2x 512) of G.Skill DDR2 witch is over clocking like a beast at a 1:1 ratio... SO i would have to say that this board is doing really well for a little over 100 bucks. The only thing that kinnda made me mad was the IDE ports.. they tryed to  incorperate RAID into the IDE with poor options and a lack of explinations in the manule.. So i dont find your big biff over this board, maby theres just some hardwaer comflicts.. but mine works great!!!


----------



## SMJ-G (Feb 25, 2006)

Mdk22 I don’t agree with you, why shouldn’t these companies’ advice consumers? Especially as you say that ASUS is at the so called high end? There are only a few high end components out there and if there in that category then they should advice consumers so that we wont and don’t pull our hair out with components that are of near to high end……e.g. I used the COOLMAX 550B that is a great PSU but it didn’t cut it with the setup on the P5LD2-Deluxe, I then put the Antec TP-II 550 and also updated to the latest BIOS 0506 and now all seems great as FLY3R says with his P5LD2, but FLY3R you must remember that you bought this mobo only 5 days ago and not 6 month ago as I did when things were a bit different with the ASUS BIOS for this mobo


----------



## SMJ-G (Feb 25, 2006)

Yes FLY3R my Antec Performance One 180, Antec TP-II 550 PSU, LANPARTY/nF4/SLI-DR / AMD ATHLON 64X2 4400+ / Sapphire X1900XT / 2x Corsair TwinX1024-4000PT DDR kicks ass too……and I haven’t even overclocked any of these components up, but we are in a totally different league here these are TOP END and not so called top end….


----------



## armentage (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm having memory-clock problems with my ASUS K8N as well. It refuses to see my memory as 400mhz DDR.  I manually set the internal clock to 200mhz, but when I boot it blurts out "Memory speed is 333mhz".

System runs solid, but performance is very bad in memory tests.  I upgraded recently to the rev11 BIOS.  I might try downgrading to rev10 to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Feb 28, 2006)

armentage said:
			
		

> I'm having memory-clock problems with my ASUS K8N as well. It refuses to see my memory as 400mhz DDR.  I manually set the internal clock to 200mhz, but when I boot it blurts out "Memory speed is 333mhz".
> 
> System runs solid, but performance is very bad in memory tests.  I upgraded recently to the rev11 BIOS.  I might try downgrading to rev10 to see if it makes a difference.



This is the only complaint I have about my board - there are a few users with this problem. I'm assuming that you are running 2+ sticks of RAM. Afraid downgrading the bios won't help, I've used all of them since rev3. I overclock to get my speed back, but if you only have one stick it should work at 400MHz.


----------



## trog100 (Feb 28, 2006)

i had the same problem with my abit board.. it worked okay at memory set at half speed dual channel.. full speed single channel but wouldnt even make windows at full speed dual channel.. 

and contrary to whats been said.. the mobo makers dont test with all high end memory.. they test with something like nanya oem memory.. thats is pretty much guaranteed to work with any machine on the planet.. contrary to popular belief its the expensive fast timing brand name stuff thats likely to cause problems.. he he he

trog


----------



## armentage (Mar 3, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:
			
		

> This is the only complaint I have about my board - there are a few users with this problem. I'm assuming that you are running 2+ sticks of RAM. Afraid downgrading the bios won't help, I've used all of them since rev3. I overclock to get my speed back, but if you only have one stick it should work at 400MHz.



Well it might be the "only" complaint you have, but it's a helluva complaint!

How exactly did you overclock it to get the speed back?

I have 3x 512mb DDRs (Kingston HyperX PC3200)


----------



## FLY3R (Mar 3, 2006)

SMJ-G said:
			
		

> but FLY3R you must remember that you bought this mobo only 5 days ago and not 6 month ago as I did when things were a bit different with the ASUS BIOS for this mobo




Yeah i  know... I have tried different bios with it, i even went back a few bios and had no problems with it. I find this board to be soild. I do agre that there were some good fixes in the bios but also rember that he is going to be buying a mobo recently not one from 6 months ago that had a bunch of problems acording to you.


----------



## mmx (Mar 3, 2006)

Thermopylae_480 said:
			
		

> I had a friend that had to RMA an ASUS motherboard three times, he is on his fourth and it still has some problems.  Right now my favorite brand for most motherboards is Abit, most of there boards are extremely feature rich and stable.  Although I do like the DFI Lanparties; never used one personally, but they sound excellent.  Most of the other DFI boards scare me though.  They just seem a little cheap.


Three times you say??? Do you think that there might be another problem, not just the mobo?? Maybe the PSU.


----------



## trog100 (Mar 3, 2006)

"Three times you say??? Do you think that there might be another problem, not just the mobo?? Maybe the PSU"

it would only take two to convince me the problem was elsewhere.. he he he..

trog


----------



## hexadecimal (Mar 6, 2006)

My asus wont let me go to 400 ether, it will not let me get full CPU speed so its all UNDERCLOCKED, and I have to put my FSB to 166 to even get it to BOOT and RESTART without RESETTING the BIOS! Now that's screwy!

I went through 3 amd athlon xp processors and the third time was the charm but don't hold your breath about it ether. I know someone who has had 4 DOA DFI mobos took him the 5th time to get one that would even bother to get windows xp installed! (I wouldnt be THAT pateint with a brand! He was very patient!)


----------



## mBardos (Mar 22, 2008)

I have the same issue with K8V-X mobo and 2 PC3200 DDR400 512 MB memory sticks. I tried them alone (so only one at the time in the slot) and they work at 200 MHz Memory Clock. But if I put them both in, the mobo switches to 166 Memory Clock !!

The only difference I could spot between the 2 sticks is that my original has CL 2.0 but the upgrade one is 2.5 CL. I should of checked this, now is too late...

I had to up the FSB to 212 (so the memories run now on 353 MHz) to regain some performance!

Anybody finds a solution, please, post it here or mail me...


----------



## Silverel (Mar 22, 2008)

most of asus "-x" boards only support 2 banks of ddr 3200, but 4 banks of 2700. and 6-8 of 2100 or lower. There really isn't much of a solution.


----------



## Edito (Mar 22, 2008)

im using the P5N32-E Sli and im loving never had problems with Asus Boards...


----------



## Steevo (Mar 22, 2008)

Aevum said:


> and im quite pleased with my neo4 platinium MSI, its an issue of tastes and needs,
> 
> if the makers idea of a bios or a motherboard dosnt fit yours, dont buy



Other than the chipset fan replacement multiple times, necessitating the need for t a total board removal, and after they pay the cost of the chipset fans and freight, they could have just let me buy my Theralright cooler. But no. Limiting the memory voltage, and not allowing control of more timings to tweak a system fully.

I would give my MSI  3/5 but the recent Gigabytes and Abit boards I have built on are much higher quality than the Asus I have tried for performance boards.


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 22, 2008)

Odd . . . I've been using ASUS boards for well over a decade, and have never had any major problems with any of them.  Granted, I've stuck mostly to upper mid-range and high-end boards . . .

Only ASUS board I ever RMAed was my P5W-DH, and that was due to faulty temp sensors right out of the box.  The one they sent me back worked, and was a solid, reliable board - go figure, the fualty one was made in Taiwan, the dependable board was made in China.

I have no idea what y'all talking about with their socket 775 boards, I've had two that have given me no issues whatsoever.



			
				Trog100 said:
			
		

> "Three times you say??? Do you think that there might be another problem, not just the mobo?? Maybe the PSU"
> 
> it would only take two to convince me the problem was elsewhere.. he he he..
> 
> trog



I agree


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 22, 2008)

Its hard to get somthing perfect maybe in design on paper but in actual running with countless hardware versions and vendors maybe its just a bad design they have given up on. Software cannot always fix badly designed hardware even asus get it wrong.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

wow i loved watching the timeline of this tread as people posted.  2006,06, 06, 06, 06, 08, 08.  someone revived and oldy.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 22, 2008)

mBardos lol wasnt me


----------

